# Boot Error with new gentoo-sources-2.6.23

## CooSee

hallo,

installed " sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23 " and everything working fine, include " uvesafb "   :Cool: 

but getting this at boot:

usb_id[1244]: segfault at 00000000 eip 48118664 esp bf9acba4 error 4

usb_id[1262]: segfault at 00000000 eip 48118664 esp bf9be3b4 error 4

usb_id[1261]: segfault at 00000000 eip 48118664 esp bf844a34 error 4

with the old one ( sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8 ) not   :Rolling Eyes: 

like i said everthing is working, just curious   :Shocked: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## micmac

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195384

----------

## CooSee

 *micmac wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195384

 

thanks   :Exclamation: 

good to know...

CooSee ' Ya

----------

